# J9291



## jhutchens (Feb 15, 2011)

received denial of invalid code. Does anyone know if this code has been deleted or replaced by something else?


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 15, 2011)

It was deleted Dec 31, 2010.  I do not know what it was replaced with.  Check your 2011 HCPC book.


----------



## jhutchens (Feb 15, 2011)

*j9291*

thank you.  And I would check my 2011 HCPCS except the order was messed up and we have not yet received it.


----------



## karen57 (Feb 16, 2011)

When I run this through encoderpro.com, it references J9280 as an alternate code.

Karen


----------



## msrd_081002 (Feb 16, 2011)

*J9280 Mytomicin 5 MG*



jhutchens said:


> received denial of invalid code. Does anyone know if this code has been deleted or replaced by something else?



Karen is correct.

Per CMS transmittal 2141, effective Jan 01/2011,
The *two* mitomycin codes, J9290 (Mitomycin, 20 mg) and J9291 (Mitomycin, 40 mg), *deleted* effective 01/01/2011 &
replaced with CY 2011 HCPCS *J9280* Mytomicin *5 mg *


----------

